# How to remove default develop presets?



## juuso (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello, newbie here with a problem.
I'd like to remove some default develop presets from the panel, how it is done? It is very easy to manage those presets I've created meself but I'm totally lost on this one
your's 
Juuso


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 29, 2007)

The ones that are installed as part of Lightroom are well and truly stuck there.  You can dig around in the program installation itself, but you're better off just ignoring them.

And welcome to Lightroom forums.  When you get a moment, could you fill in your signature please, as it helps us give specific advise. There's instructions here and here  Thanks!


----------



## juuso (Oct 29, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the quick reply!
To bad that the answer was not the one I hoped for:lol:


----------



## Pico (Jan 19, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The ones that are installed as part of Lightroom are well and truly stuck there.  You can dig around in the program installation itself, but you're better off just ignoring them.


 
Hi to the forum, 1st post

I don't suppose this has changed in LR3.3? If not, is there any way of getting my user presets to come to the top of the queue - especially for Quick Develop? I'm finding I have to scroll through more than a page of LR default presets to reach the only few I really need to use frequently and that is being a real pain...


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jan 19, 2011)

In the panel on the left there are little triangles next to "Lightroom Presets" click on it and it will collapse the list, click again to open. These triangles are all over the place in the panels.


----------



## Pico (Jan 19, 2011)

Denis de Gannes said:


> In the panel on the left there are little triangles next to "Lightroom Presets" click on it and it will collapse the list, click again to open. These triangles are all over the place in the panels.


Ta Dennis, I'm well aware of these useful triangles. But unfortunately they don't exist in the Quick Develop palette :(


----------



## Pico (Jan 20, 2011)

*Delete LR Develop Presets/Move User Develop presets 2top Quick Dev panel in Libry mod*

Anyone else got any ideas on how to move my user develop presets to the top of the queue in the Quick Develop panel in the Library module? Or better still - how to be able to delete most of the standard Develop presets that just come with LR (seeing as I don't ever expect to use most of them!)

(I've tried deleting them from the Develop presets folder under C:/users/appdata/roaming/Adobe/Lightroom/Develop Presets... but that doesn't seem to remove them!)


----------



## wanderlust88 (Jan 26, 2011)

I also want to delete the built in Develop Presets in Lightroom 3 or at least put them down the list out of the way. I've tried some Resource Editors but I can't find one that will open the appropriate files. Has anyone found a win 7 x64 editor which will do the job?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 26, 2011)

It is possible - Sean wrote a blog post on the subject, if you're up to digging around a bit - http://www.pixiq.com/article/getting-rid-of-default-lightroom-develop-presets


----------

